# Eclipse TCH828 Malfunction (I think)



## rayge (Jun 14, 2009)

My eclipse tch828 will not get past the welcome scree. I accidentally let the battery run down all of the way night before last. I have been trying to get the thing to be operable or be recognized by the computer is a USB device like it usually does. I have high speed USB ports, so that is not the problem. It is now (i think) fully charged, but is still inoperable. I have tried to reset it about a hundred times with the inner button, but no dice. There is no firmware upgrade to download. Please don't insult me by telling me to get a more expensive device. I see that a lot in forums. I love this touch screen device when it does work. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sweetheart (Jun 28, 2009)

rayge said:


> My eclipse tch828 will not get past the welcome scree. I accidentally let the battery run down all of the way night before last. I have been trying to get the thing to be operable or be recognized by the computer is a USB device like it usually does. I have high speed USB ports, so that is not the problem. It is now (i think) fully charged, but is still inoperable. I have tried to reset it about a hundred times with the inner button, but no dice. There is no firmware upgrade to download. Please don't insult me by telling me to get a more expensive device. I see that a lot in forums. I love this touch screen device when it does work. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


There is a reset button on the side stick a pin in the hole and that will reset your player.


----------



## srinaths (Sep 15, 2009)

I too have the same problem. I tried resetting the player several times,still the problem persists.Does any one know how to resolve this ??


----------



## highpower223 (Sep 18, 2009)

I want to flash the firmware (downloaded the firmware update from Packard Bell) but the firmware update program does not detect the device. The device works (but I cannot create a video that will work on it). Anyone have a OEM driver for this player? My xp windows driver is a generic.


----------



## throrope (Oct 27, 2009)

I just spoke to Mach Speed with the same error.

They asked for purchase information so that they can give me an RMA number for return. They suspect a firmware chip issue that will require replacement of the TCH828. Since my wife bought it some time ago and they perform only warranty repairs, I suspect we are out of luck.

This is a shame since it could be very beneficial especially at the price. Now its another expensive paperweight. I suggest all stay away from this and the Visual Land V-Touch that appears identical.


----------

